# Best place to buy Oliva Cigars ?



## shaguar (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey folks i am looking to buy Boxes of Oliva, Cain & Nub cigars ?? which is the best place i can find it ?


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Sam. There are a few great places. HUmidor in westmont has a full oliva selection


----------



## shaguar (Oct 9, 2010)

SMOKE20 said:


> Hey Sam. There are a few great places. HUmidor in westmont has a full oliva selection


yea they have good selection but their prices are very high.. instead of that there is kenny the king cigars in oakbrook terrace just like 2 miles from humidor.. they have excellent prices... !! just check out their page at their website..


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

I know you're looking for boxes, but here's a great deal on an Oliva sampler:

Oliva G. O. V. Sampler - 12 cigars for $32.95


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

shaguar said:


> yea they have good selection but their prices are very high.. instead of that there is kenny the king cigars in oakbrook terrace just like 2 miles from humidor.. they have excellent prices... !! just check out their page at their website..


They arent too bad compared to many places around. The lounge at Humidor is great. Check out burning leaf in plainfield.


----------



## shaguar (Oct 9, 2010)

SMOKE20 said:


> They arent too bad compared to many places around. The lounge at Humidor is great. Check out burning leaf in plainfield.


yea thats right.. !! but the lounge is not the only thing i look for.. though sometimes it matter but when it comes to buying boxes i really care about the prices and also the quality.. i have had bad experiences in such places..


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

wow that sucks. when most b&ms have events you usually will get the best prices around regardless. 

but why ask the question on where to buy olivas when you clearly posted that kenny the king in oakbrook has them and what you want....


----------



## southsider (Oct 21, 2010)

shaguar said:


> yea they have good selection but their prices are very high.. instead of that there is kenny the king cigars in oakbrook terrace just like 2 miles from humidor.. they have excellent prices... !! just check out their page at their website..


How is kenny the kings prices. I have been doing the binnys thing when i need a fast one


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

shaguar said:


> Hey folks i am looking to buy Boxes of Oliva, Cain & Nub cigars ?? which is the best place i can find it ?


Rudy's Cigars, in Loves Park


----------



## shaguar (Oct 9, 2010)

southsider said:


> How is kenny the kings prices. I have been doing the binnys thing when i need a fast one


they are pretty good compared to other places in west suburbs.. ! i guess they will be having the best prices.. !


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

cigarplace.biz 

I haven't ordered from them yet, but they have incredible discount pricing (15-25%) off of cigars.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

shaguar said:


> Hey folks i am looking to buy Boxes of Oliva, Cain & Nub cigars ?? which is the best place i can find it ?


Either go to FamousSmoke Shop or Cigars International


----------



## ReturnFreeRisk (Sep 7, 2011)

Pretty sure Arlington Pipe and Cigar has a pretty good relationship with Oliva. I know their Arlington Special house brand cigars are done by Oliva, which is a very solid by at 2.99 - 4.99. They also seem to have a broad selection of all the Olivas, Nubs, Cains etc. you could want -- more so than other b&m's I have been in...good all around cigar shop too.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Batista30 said:


> cigarplace.biz
> 
> I haven't ordered from them yet, but they have incredible discount pricing (15-25%) off of cigars.


I have bought many, many boxes. I've yet to beat their prices, and I've tried. Also if you signup for their EMail, they will remind you of specials, like Free Shipping on the first of EVERY month. They also pop Free Shipping in the middle, but you have to get the EMail to know what day (it's for only 24hrs).


----------

